# you know you're addicted when...



## pancho64 (Jul 11, 2007)

decided to start this thread when I started to notice all these different signs to mark the addiction to this consuming hobby. so what do u think depicts your addiction? ill start....you know you're addicted when you have  a dedicated credit card for all hobby related purchases.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 11, 2007)

you know you're addicted when  every store you go to, you look for stuff to use as enclosures or decor.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 11, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> you know you're addicted when  every store you go to, you look for stuff to use as enclosures or decor.


I do that!!  Everything I see is a potential hide or piece of tank decor.     I always loved craft stores, but they're a whole new joy to me now.  


You know you're addicted when the last thing you do before you walk out the door in the morning is look in on all of your Ts, and the first place you go when you get home at night is to the T-space.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Jul 11, 2007)

you know you're addicted when:

A. you have more than 1 T
B. you have branched out to purchasing other inverts (scorpions for example)
C. you can talk to someone for more than 15 mins on the hobby


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 11, 2007)

pancho64 said:


> decided to start this thread when I started to notice all these different signs to mark the addiction to this consuming hobby. so what do u think depicts your addiction? ill start....you know you're addicted when you have  a dedicated credit card for all hobby related purchases.


true or when you Shell out about a grand to update your stock list lol......saying to yourself once they breed you'll make it all back!!!!!!:wall:


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jul 11, 2007)

When you're any of these.

-Sean


----------



## Bothrops (Jul 11, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> When you're any of these.
> 
> -Sean


Hahahahaha, very good!!


----------



## pitpider (Jul 11, 2007)

*i do this*



ballpython2 said:


> you know you're addicted when  every store you go to, you look for stuff to use as enclosures or decor.


i do the same thing, my wife hates it, i think of ways to turn everything in to tanks. but iam never aloud.


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 11, 2007)

1. you vist this site at least three times a day, and look through every new topic in every catagory

2. most of your saturdays are spent with a tape measure thinking things like "well if the 2.5's moved sideways, and those vials were stacked, then I could squeeze in one more 5.5gallon."

3. you can't go three days with out stopping at a pet store

4. you go through at least 100 crickets a week

5. you check Botar's Swift's and Reptist's sites once a day incase of updates/new arivals

6. you count down the minutes to the reptile show thats six months away

7. you care more about your inverts than your reputation at school

8. all the vials in your house have air holes

9. every time you walk into a pet store all the clerks have to ask is "how many crickets today, 8 doz right? " 

10. you've ever thought of paying $300+ for a single T


----------



## ahas (Jul 11, 2007)

JMoran1097 said:


> you know you're addicted when:
> 
> 
> B. you have branched out to purchasing other inverts (scorpions for example)


I wanna get scorpions in the future ans some millipedes.  I' m also interested in other insects.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jul 12, 2007)

KingRex said:


> 10. you've ever thought of paying $300+ for a single T


That's nothing...


----------



## Scott C. (Jul 12, 2007)

... when the only possession you miss is your T's.


----------



## pinkfoot (Jul 12, 2007)

sick4x4 said:


> true or when you Shell out about a grand to update your stock list lol......saying to yourself once they breed you'll make it all back!!!!!!:wall:


ROFL!!  'strue!   

...when you start eating yoghurt so you can get the tubs!


----------



## spiders4life (Jul 12, 2007)

Well after reading these posts I might as well come claean!!
Hi im Mikael... Im an aracnoholic :razz:


----------



## beetleman (Jul 12, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> When you're any of these.
> 
> -Sean


yyyyup that's me! i'm so addicted,words can't even describe


----------



## julesaussies (Jul 12, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> When you're any of these.
> 
> -Sean


That is a great thread!! You know you're addicted when you can identify with most of the things in there!!


----------



## Dark (Jul 12, 2007)

I was addicted once, So I took up smoking and it Definitely killed my T - Addiction.  


lol jk


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 12, 2007)

Since there's a joking thread on the matter, I'll make a serious post.

I am a mild addict. I have well over 100 inverts (not including colonies) on a 7 foot high by 3 foot wide by 2 foot deep shelf in my bedroom, which takes about an eighth of the avalible space.

I am going to be spending a good deal of money at arachnocon. The only things that keep me from saying that I'm a full addict are:

1.) I am in college to be an entomologist, so it really does pay to have my own private zoo of invertebrates because I do use them as visual aides on various projects.

2.) Some inverts aren't commonly observed (such as the wasp colonies I'm famous for keeping), so there are many opportunities for me to observe new behaviors.

3.) I know my financial boundaries and I will never use a credit card to pay for my purchases. I always make sure I have the money in hand and _use_ that cash to buy my purchases. This is why I usually pay with a personal check or even more commonly, a money order.

This hobby could very easily be classified as a proper addiction, akin to alcoholism...especially if you keep buying inverts and don't have time to care for them properly.

Which reminds me...I have containers to wash out before acon.


----------



## Varden (Jul 12, 2007)

You walk into your gravid mamas' room singing, "I like bit butts..."

You do a booty shaking strut while you sing it.

Your husband has ever called you at your sisters' house to say he can't find the L. parahybana to take a picture of her, and you can tell him from memory exactly where to find her in a room of over 300 tanks.


----------



## thebugwife (Jul 12, 2007)

When the you see the mail carrier holding the box way out in front of him cause he figured it out....


----------



## Nitibus (Jul 12, 2007)

You walk into the the local pet food store, and the girl at the cash keeps calling you " The Amazing Spiderman " 

How does she know I'm amazing ? She must have been talking to my G/F !


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 12, 2007)

when are we going to be able to see these colonies i keep hearing about????


Cheshire said:


> Since there's a joking thread on the matter, I'll make a serious post.
> 
> I am a mild addict. I have well over 100 inverts (not including colonies) on a 7 foot high by 3 foot wide by 2 foot deep shelf in my bedroom, which takes about an eighth of the avalible space.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 13, 2007)

sick4x4 said:


> when are we going to be able to see these colonies i keep hearing about????


I'm hoping to have updated pics soon. I'll get some more posted before arachnocon. Hopefully, I'll have another worker within weeks.

They seem to grow slowly at the beginning and then take off exponentially as more workers hatch and start bringing food in. Hopefully by the end of the summer, I'll have dozens.

I'm going to be trying to collect another polistes species at acon this year. We'll see if I can safely collect a nest, though. The species I want is known to have hundreds to a nest and I don't think I'll be able to safely collect that!

Even 20 is pushing it, but if I can get the right equipment I think I can do it.

Anyways...work is always ongoing with this project and I think this hobby would be a lot more popular if people didn't have to collect the nests themselves.

Other than that, wasps are the simplest things to take care of. They require a lot more food than tarantulas (my colony eats about twice the weight of adults in crickets every day) and a wee bit more maintenance (cleaning every two weeks).

I don't see why waspkeeping couldn't be popular. Even though they have a bad reputation, their stings are a lot less severe than most of the OW tarantulas. I haven't gotten stung by any wasp colony I've kept. Ever.

Of course, the experiments my friend and I are working on should go a very long way in making waspkeeping mainstream.

There will be more updates on the project as time goes on...only when something major happens. Here's the second volume on wasp care with pictures.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ight=General+Wasp+Keeper's+information+thread

I only keep one species. There's a few in my area, but those are mostly rural. I'd love to keep hornets, but don't have the room right now...or the energy. Hornets and yellowjackets are apparrently notoriously difficult to keep. When using the same methods that were successful in coaxing a polistes foundress to make a nest, the hornet/yellowjacket foundress only lived four days. An already started colony would be preferable, but would be difficult to safely capture. I'd also imagine working with them would require methods vastly different than those of polistes.

Anyways...just with the polistes genus, there's a bunch of work cut out for everyone. Right now, the only species which are (to my knowledge) kept are P. fuscatus and P. dominula, which have similar requirements. There's a few more I'm hoping to get into the hobby...some which make nests bigger than my head.

A couple bonus pics because I'm feeling generous:













Sorry for the off topic post.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 13, 2007)

There's been a thread very similar to this. lol. Some of them made me laugh, and alot were relevant.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=50667

LMS


----------



## davegrimm1 (Jul 14, 2007)

*addicted?*

way beyond that I'm afraid.  Most of my spare time is spent feeding t's or feeding T food.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=94335&highlight=davegrimm1


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Jul 14, 2007)

When you start giving the Genus species nicknames...

(I've coined these... don't even think of stealing them   )

Pamphobeteus antinous
-Panties

Pamphobeteus ornatus
-Porns

When the people at the post office, say "Tarantula or Scorpion?"

When people ask you for a "walk through"

When you bring molts to work to scare the hell out of people

When you have to buy another freezer for dead Ts because you don't have the heart to flush em or put them in the garbage.

When you buy a computer for your T room specifically for molt records, breeding records, stocklist, etc.

When you girlfriend/wife starts asking about one by saying, "Brachypelma emilia" and not "the red and black one"

When your wife/girlfriend heard you once scream "Brachypelma!" in your sleep

When you've though about getting a tattoo of a T

When your e-mail address, passwords, or usernames for any site has something to do with a spider

When you build a special humidity and temperature controlled room in a house right after you buy it, but before you move into it.

When a tarantula dealer says, "You're the reason I still come here."

When you find yourself posting on a "You know you're addicted when..." thread on AB.


----------



## ahas (Jul 14, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> You walk into the the local pet food store, and the girl at the cash keeps calling you " The Amazing Spiderman "
> 
> How does she know I'm amazing ? She must have been talking to my G/F !


Haha!  My fiance' s cousin calls me Spiderman.


----------



## Squeaksville (Jul 14, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> you know you're addicted when  every store you go to, you look for stuff to use as enclosures or decor.


OMG I'm guilty!!! I DO THAT TOO!!!:clap:


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 14, 2007)

pitpider said:


> i do the same thing, my wife hates it, i think of ways to turn everything in to tanks. but iam never aloud.


I can tell your married  because you have ALLOWED and wife in the same sentence lol...


----------



## luna (Jul 14, 2007)

ballpython2 said:


> I can tell your married  because you have ALLOWED and wife in the same sentence lol...



Grrrr.... Just yesterday my husband MADE me promised no new spiders for a year. This just reminded me of that conversation.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 15, 2007)

luna said:


> Grrrr.... Just yesterday my husband MADE me promised no new spiders for a year. This just reminded me of that conversation.


So what happens if someone offers you a free P metallica..you gonna turn that down? lol  A FREE one? lol.... :clap: ;P


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 18, 2009)

When you want to change an entire room for even just ONE T! (I had one friend who wanted to do that. Said this spider constructed a huge mud mound in the wild for its home and she wanted to imitate that!)


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Omg*

"...when you start eating yoghurt so you can get the tubs!".....LOL!!!


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> Since there's a joking thread on the matter, I'll make a serious post.
> 
> I am a mild addict. I have well over 100 inverts (not including colonies) on a 7 foot high by 3 foot wide by 2 foot deep shelf in my bedroom, which takes about an eighth of the avalible space.
> 
> ...


 I guess just like alcoholism you can die from a bug addiction if you get Bit,Stung etc. and have allergies


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 18, 2009)

When you have a T fund that you put money into every paycheck

When you can't stand having an empty enclosure

When someone gets a confused look and walks away in the middle of the conversation about Ts

When you have T enclosures in your bathroom  

When you opt not to put carpet down in a room but rubber flooring instead since it's easier to clean

When you spend time making pretty labels for all your tanks

When your Firefox persona has a spider on it

When you give tarantulas, scorps, or pedes as gifts to your boyfriend

When you want tarantulas, scorps, or pedes as gifts from your boyfriend


----------



## ranchulas (Aug 18, 2009)

mickey66 said:


> "...when you start eating yoghurt so you can get the tubs!".....LOL!!!


Thats funny!! I have done that many times...any food item that comes in a reusable container= potential habitat. I guess for me I realized I was addicted when I began ordering more T's without permission from my wife! It is easier to apologize than it is to ask permission!LOL


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 18, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> Thats funny!! I have done that many times...any food item that comes in a reusable container= potential habitat. I guess for me I realized I was addicted when I began ordering more T's without permission from my wife! It is easier to apologize than it is to ask permission!LOL


 Yeah....its not my saying I quoted it but its so true....I'm doing the same thing....LOL


----------



## Randomhero148 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think your addicted when you start bringing girls home that you like to show them your collection :?


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 18, 2009)

When you go on vacation & you look for potential stores to buy new T's.

When you comeback from a 3 day vacation & you go to your T room before even unpacking.  

Yes, I have a room dedicated to my addictions.  I bought a bigger house with an extra room just for the space.

I am addicted to my hobby & I admit it, but I am on the road to recovery.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 18, 2009)

you know youre addicted when you buy Ts at any chance you have,even spending all your school allowance on Ts.


----------



## mandipants (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes!  I just found these awesome acrilic cubes that work perfect for my aboreal slings 



ballpython2 said:


> you know you're addicted when  every store you go to, you look for stuff to use as enclosures or decor.


----------



## mandipants (Aug 18, 2009)

I think for me the addiction came about when I lose the ability to say no to any of the awesome species that I come across.

Or...

When you spend as much time on Arachnoboards as your highschool neice does on Myspace and Facebook.


----------



## Roski (Aug 18, 2009)

mandipants said:


> When you spend as much time on Arachnoboards as your highschool neice does on Myspace and Facebook.


LOL!! I was just realized the same thing yesterday! arachnoboards has replaced facebook indefinitely...


----------



## Ariel (Aug 18, 2009)

i_spy_ocelli said:


> LOL!! I was just realized the same thing yesterday! arachnoboards has replaced facebook indefinitely...


after reading this I realized the same for me.  I don't go to facebook unless I get an email saying someone messaged me. lol.

other than that, you know when you're addicted when you have to restrain yourself from "T" talk with your arachnaphobic friends/family, you have to take a second to remember what the common name is when taking to someone who wouldn't even recognized the _G. Rosea_, when check on your Ts when you wake up in the morning, a few times during the day, and than at night before you go to bed. and you feel compelled to buy more Ts even when the family says no more.  (I only have two, thats not nearly enough!!!)


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 18, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> I guess for me I realized I was addicted when I began ordering more T's without permission from my wife! It is easier to apologize than it is to ask permission!LOL


 Haha, my mom thought I was getting one instead of five!! She was fine with it when she saw how pretty and small they were. She's just happy I don't catch widows anymore. X-D

 You know your addiced when you buy a T without checking your containers. Then look about the room, "Where can I put this one?" Then you take the T with you to the Dollar Store to find a container....

 I had a whole story until the internet froze now I'm too lazy. Grrrr...


----------



## bdprice1968 (Aug 18, 2009)

You know your an addict when your one year old can already say "dider"
You know your an addict when you ask your wife to turn down the stereo because of the vibrations.

B


----------



## tin man (Aug 18, 2009)

you know when your addicted when you rearange your room so you can fit more T's in there lol


----------



## Dragonfroggy (Aug 19, 2009)

You know your addicted when you can't sleep and you get up and go into the spider room with a flash light to peek on your T's. And your on AB at 2:13 in the morning.


----------



## Roski (Aug 20, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> I had a whole story until the internet froze now I'm too lazy. Grrrr...


STORY! STORY! STORY!  

further, you know you're addicted when your officemates catch you on AB or watching mating vids on youtube, and you enthusiastically explode in banter of the dangers associated with mating, the exact location of the epigastric furrow, and tilt your head when they ask questions like "so... they don't spin webs right?" and "they don't bite you?"


----------



## BIG D3Z (Aug 20, 2009)

you know your addicted when i just bought my first scorpion and now im looking evry min of the day for a T online and have never had one.  il be bankrupt by the time im 25


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 20, 2009)

AfterTheAsylum said:


> When your wife/girlfriend heard you once scream "Brachypelma!" in your sleep



now THAT WAS HILARIOUS... I imagined it literally, and laughed so loud 
I woke up my toddler...

You know you're strictly addicted when you fit your next T into your budget even before your cable bill or supermarket trip, and think it's okay to deal 
with the consequences of that..

or when you'd literally give up 99.9% of your belongings if need be, 
before thinking of giving up your Ts or the hobby...

dam I <3 my Ts..


----------



## Exo (Aug 20, 2009)

You know your addicted when you look at roaches and say "those roaches look tasty!"


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 20, 2009)

I almost ate one today.

No Joke! lol


----------



## Draychen (Jul 1, 2010)

'You know you're addicted when even the pet store workers gasp when you order crickets (or roaches)'


----------



## brachybaum (Jul 1, 2010)

Dragonfroggy said:


> You know your addicted when you can't sleep and you get up and go into the spider room with a flash light to peek on your T's. And your on AB at 2:13 in the morning.


That is so me lol


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 1, 2010)

You know your addicted to the hobby when you're filling out a form that requires someones name and you capitalize their first name but not their last name. i find myself doing this all the time at work, when i fill out a sales receipt or something and i put Barb jennings (just a name i made up) or Bill stevenson. lol


----------



## darkart82 (Jul 3, 2010)

ballpython2 said:


> you know you're addicted when  every store you go to, you look for stuff to use as enclosures or decor.


i going to rehab ! damn my friend for betting i wouldnt hold that g. rosie!! i have went to finance companys to get loans to buy new ts .yeah i gotta problem! but atleast its not crack,right? and i havent started breaking in peoples house and trying to sell stolen goods yet. hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm .............just kidding


----------



## kc7wdg (Jul 3, 2010)

darkart82 said:


> i going to rehab ! damn my friend for betting i wouldnt hold that g. rosie!! i have went to finance companys to get loans to buy new ts .yeah i gotta problem! but atleast its not crack,right? and i havent started breaking in peoples house and trying to sell stolen goods yet. hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm .............just kidding


don't start smokin the molts to get high! 
LOL
j/k


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 3, 2010)

Last March I had one bought 1 B smithi sling at a reptile show........now I have 2 S subspinipes, 3 fishing spiders, 1 P audax, 3 OBT's, 2 H lividum, 1 H minax, 4 H albostriatum, 4 A genics, 4 A versis, 1 B smithi, 1 A chacoana, 1 B sabulosum, 2 N chromatus, 2 P transvaalicus, 2 S mesaensis, 1 B jacksoni, 8 L parahybanas, and 1 Malaysian Vinegaroon, oh and the Dubia and Turkestan colonies. I don't know what to say, I feel the only problem I have is lack of money!


----------



## blash (Jul 3, 2010)

You know you are addicted when you start to breed cockroaches in your basement.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 3, 2010)

You know you're addicted when your partner spots an 8+ inch spider chillin somewhere in the house and calmly calls out, "*Name,* Fuzzy got out of her cage again..."


----------



## NChromatus (Jul 3, 2010)

Amanda said:


> You know you're addicted when the last thing you do before you walk out the door in the morning is look in on all of your Ts, and the first place you go when you get home at night is to the T-space.



This is me.

I think about them all the time, check on them multiple times per day.  I think part of it is I have quite a few now, and I'm afraid I'm going to miss something going on with one of them (molt, or something else)- and often do.


----------



## darkart82 (Jul 4, 2010)

kc7wdg said:


> don't start smokin the molts to get high!
> LOL
> j/k


hell nnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i inject the fangs in my veins to keep me sane , i keep the molts , besides if you smoke the molts man it smells like burnt hair


----------



## Tindalos (Jul 5, 2010)

-when you  break up with someone because they are disgusted by your spiders.

-when you order the TKG online even though i already have Tarantulas and other arachnids.

-when you post pics of them on facebook.

-when you have the temptation to sleep with them on your bed


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 5, 2010)

Tindalos said:


> -when you  break up with someone because they are disgusted by your spiders.
> 
> -when you order the TKG online even though i already have Tarantulas and other arachnids.
> 
> ...


4th statement...


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Jul 19, 2010)

When you do not or are very reluctant to run a vacuum (or any other kind of loud cleaning device) in your T room because of the noise.

When you double check to make sure you closed your door (to the T room) before you leave the house to keep the two rowdy kittens your mom just adopted from messing around in there.

When you find yourself relating to your Ts more than you do your own fellow human beings; basically become the Jane Goodall of spiderdom.

When you make diplomatic plans/agreements to move your entire collection (roach colonies and all equipment/tools) into the largest vacant room in your (reluctant) grandparents' house in case your mom considers "bombing" the house to get rid of pests (we have an on-off problem with ants). Good thing the grands are just across the street.

When you buy/gift-receive accessories, etc. with Ts on them (like those fang hemp bracelets. I also have a chain necklace with a beautiful, silver spider pendant with a black jewel in place of the abdomen).

When you have a preserved scorpion (not a T, but an arachnid at least) as a key chain accessory.

When you have a bumper sticker with a big T on it nailed to the outside of your door.

When you post photographs of your Ts on the outside of your door with thumbtacks.

When you post pics of them on Facebook.

Also, when that's ALL you have pics of on Facebook!

When you habitually take pics of them as your perform regular maintenance.

You have literally hundreds, maybe thousands, of pics of your Ts saved in iPhoto.

When you create a Photobucket account just you can post pics of them here on AB (like of something needs identifying, etc.).

When you name them ("Rosie" the G. rosea, "Pumpkin" the OBT, "Tiny" the T. blondi, "Rita" the B. smithi, "Angelique" the P. regalis, "Calypso" the H. maculata, "Sara" the C. brachycephalus, etc.).

When you talk about your Ts online you refer to them by their scientific names, but when you talk to your friends/family/other people you refer to them by their common names because you know they wouldn't know what on earth you were talking about otherwise !

You can't visit the Ts at Petco/PetSmart/etc. because it depresses and/or angers you (most establishments, as you probably know, have horrible living conditions for their Ts; i. e. keeping an H. lividum on SAND substrate that isn't even deep enough to burrow into :wall.

When you have clothes that at least somewhat relate to Ts (my favorite shirt is a black one with a giant white spider on the front and back of it; a Venom shirt lol).

You are your most active during the night hours, when everyone else is fast asleep.

When you go on vacation you look for the nearest exotics store and at some point make a quick drop by there just to see what they have .

When you keep any newspaper articles that happen to mention/be about Ts (I have two of these so far).

When you have a magnificent close-up shot of an audax jumping spider's face as a desktop image.

When you have a private folder stored on your computer made solely for storing any interesting pictures you happen to find on this site.

You have nicknamed your closet "Roach Haven!" LOL!

You have more plastic containers of various sizes than you even know what to do with!

You a pricelist of Thornton Plastic's vials nailed on the inside of your door so you can look at it if you ever decide to try your hand at breeding (you'll be needing plenty of those, you know )

You also have a pricelist of LLLReptile's feeder insects nailed to your door.

You have a big bag full of plastic bottle caps and sample cups because they make good water dishes.

Your favorite book is "The Biology of Spiders," by Rainer F. Foelix.

You always have a big bag of peat moss handy in your shed.

When you consider looking for a girlfriend, the first thing you think to yourself is "if she doesn't like the spideys she's going right out the door immediately! "

Your least favorite season is winter.

You cannot wait for spring and/or summer to arrive, because those are the "shipping seasons."

When you order a package you cannot sleep due to anticipation, especially if it contains that adult female GBB (or what have you) you've always wanted.

Also, the morning after you order a package, you wake up an hour or so before the mail arrives just so can catch the mailman the very minute he makes his round to your address.

You literally ROAR in disappointment when he DOESN'T stop at your address even after you got up so early just to watch him come by your mail box!

You keep sneaking oranges/other produce and/or cat food and/or bread from the kitchen to feed your roaches, and say YOU are the one eating them if your mom or brother catches you! In a related matter, you buy as many oranges as you can fit into a single bag when Wal-Mart runs a 50-cents each discount on them!

Each time you visit Wal-Mart, you always habitually check the pet section just to see if there's ANYthing at all you can use to decorate any of your enclosures with.

You think absolutely nothing of storing mealworms (and other things of the sort) in the exact fridge as you store your own food.

Also when you start thinking about eating the mealworms yourself!

You have ordered real, cooked insects from a Thailand website just to see what they taste like (I recommend the bamboo worms, they're GOOD!)

You start researching ways of how to cook/prepare insects (i. e, your roaches) for your own consumption.

When you find yourself posting on AB while you're sitting on the toilet...using the laundry hamper as a stand for the computer!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 21, 2010)

When you have an intent in your forhead from your night time headlamp you use for feeding and viewing Tarantulas!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 21, 2010)

When the only reason you balance your expenses is to see if you can afford new Ts. :clap:

Edit: When your up at 4:14 am Reviving an old thread on arachnoboards.


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 21, 2010)

When you walk into your local pet store and see 1 of the workers talking to some one and they call you over and the worker says " he can better explain that then i can" and it turns out its a new T owner wanting to know a good substrate for there new g. rosea


----------



## Abby (Aug 21, 2010)

When you buy a new camera so you can take better pictures of your Ts.

When you forget to bring such camera to family events because the camera is always in your T room.

When you are saving to buy a microscope so you can sex your molts 

When you worry that you have a low supply of coco fiber, and make a mental note to buy another bag, even though you have an unopened bag of it

When you walk into an electronics store and make a first stop at the tweezers aisle, to get some tiny ones to stretch out the molts and practice sexing them. 

When you ask your friends to save you the egg cartons so you can keep your crickets comfortable until their time comes.


----------



## Dexter (Aug 21, 2010)

When you watch the movie Salt and try to sex the Tarantula they have.


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 21, 2010)

when while watching the first home alone how he pinch grabs the T and your thinking thats not safe for the T he should have scooped it you might be an addict


----------



## Mamisha-X (Aug 21, 2010)

When you spend that $1,000 dollars you won on the radio strictly on Tarantulas! 

When you switch your college major to somthing that will get you more involved with T's 

Your Financial goals are based on getting to and from Arachnocon and having plenty of money when you get there! 

When your desktop computer has moved onto the floor to make room for T's 

When you have started eating the meal worms XD they arnt that bad!

you start looking for a job so you can get money for more T's (100% only reason I started looking XP)

When you are an artist who cant think of painting anything else other than T's, When you try to make T's part of your atrwork! (built a pretty sweet container in ceramics, added a few plexiglass pieces and fixed up a nice home for one of my T's. ended up being displayed in an art showing)

when the post office lady says "oh no!" as soon as she sees you :}

the highlight of your day was/is feeding the T's !

When you refer to them as the T's 

when you buy a generator for your T's just incase you lose power in the winter

XD I have plenty more but I'll leave it at this :}


----------



## schadbone (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello, my name is Steve
And I do all of the above... Im an aracnoholic!!!!!


----------



## Cookii (Aug 21, 2010)

When you refer to your T's as "the kids"

You wake up to find a cricket walking across your bedroom floor.


----------



## Mara (Aug 21, 2010)

When all you buy at a second hand/yard sale is bought for your T's.

When going away leaving your babies alone for even one day makes you feel terrible... a WHOLE day without seeing them!


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 21, 2010)

When You have a 15 series of enclosure creations just for tarantulas!  Go TalonAWD!! I can see it now.. Enclosure creation #99 120 gallon Aboreal communal with 15 P. metallica.


----------



## Rice is nice (Aug 21, 2010)

You know you're (he is) addicted when you're boyfriend sits all night looking at his tarantulas......


----------



## Terry D (Aug 21, 2010)

Well now, I wouldn't complain. 'Tis better than stuffing a sweaty sock in your mouth. 

Terry


----------



## malevolentrobot (Aug 22, 2010)

i think my worst moments are when a walk down the storage/containers aisle at the store becomes a mental checklist of what plastic tub could be modified for what T.

also, my overly eager attitude when i ring someone up for three to five crickets at work... it's almost like a secret code. eight times out of ten i've made a new T friend, and sometimes i can convince the other two reptile owners that Ts are pretty cool.


----------



## death stinger (Aug 23, 2010)

you are addicted when 

1. you made a contract with your pet tarantula or scorpion (you consider them your advent beast)  

2. you are planning to buy a new tarantula to diversify your collection 
3. you are so obsessed w enclosures for your next or first tarantula


----------

